# G0709 Duplex gears and shift arm positions



## Mike8623 (Apr 3, 2018)

Grizzly G0709 lathe

Does anyone have a picture of the positions of the left duplex gear, upper middle duplex gear and the right duplex gear in the A, R, and W positions. All the picture for related shift arms for these gears in the same positions?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Apr 3, 2018)

http://cdn2.grizzly.com/manuals/g0709_m.pdf

Starting on page 81 shows the various collections of gears and levers, and, and, and,.....


----------



## Mike8623 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks Mitch, I have the manual but it does not show the positions at the first level for each. I believe the manual show all at the mid positions. I need the arw positions.


----------

